# Car Dealer Costa Blanca North



## chris678 (Sep 8, 2015)

Can anybody recommend a reputable car dealer in the Costa Blanca North? Moving to Denia in November and i'm looking for a runaround for the family. Budget about 10,000 Euros. 

Do anybody have a view on buying LHD in Spain or bringing RHD car over?

From what I've seen prices for cars are about 25% more expensive in Spain than in UK.

Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

chris678 said:


> Can anybody recommend a reputable car dealer in the Costa Blanca North? Moving to Denia in November and i'm looking for a runaround for the family. Budget about 10,000 Euros.
> 
> Do anybody have a view on buying LHD in Spain or bringing RHD car over?
> 
> ...


As for car dealer, I am nowhere near there so can't offer any help other than decide what car you would like and go see what the main dealer has to offer. You can get a good idea of what is reasonable by going to www.autoscout24.es and you will get a wide selection of both dealer sales and private ones.

Definitely buy in Spain much better than messing about with a RHD in a LHD country and there will be no messing about with the rematriculation; you will also attract far less attention from the Guardia.

Pricewise, cars tend to last longer here, there is far less salt on the roads and tootling around on roads with light traffic is better for the car than dashing about on crowded roads in UK.


----------



## chris678 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I should have said that "everything i've been told" rather than "everything i've seen" in my post above. Having done some research of my own it would seem that prices are not that different between the UK and Spain.

These are based on a Hyundai IX35.

Spain	IX35 2.0 petrol 2010 15,000km Euros 14500 £'s 10585
Spain	IX35 2.0 petrol 2010 22,000km Euros 14999 £'s 10949
Spain	IX35 2.0 petrol 2010 40,000km Euros 13975 £'s 10201

UK	IX35 1.6 petrol 2012 22,000 miles (35200 km) Euros 13593	£'s 9995
UK	IX35 1.6 petrol 2011 25,000 miles (40000 km) Euros 13192	£'s 9700
UK	IX35 1.6 petrol 2011 30,000 miles (48000 km) Euros 13600	£'s 10000

You get a little bit more for your money buying a UK car in terms of lower milage and year but it's marginal and after taking into account the ITV,number plate,transfer etc costs and the import tax it's about the same.

I have also been told (but despite Mr.Google cannot confirm) that if you import a car you can be exempt from import tax if you register it onto Spanish plates with 2 months of signing on to the Patron. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

chris678 said:


> Can anybody recommend a reputable car dealer in the Costa Blanca North? Moving to Denia in November and i'm looking for a runaround for the family. Budget about 10,000 Euros.
> 
> Do anybody have a view on buying LHD in Spain or bringing RHD car over?
> 
> ...


Every week for the seven years that I have lived in Spain I have seen full page advertisements in the English language local press for a company called Global Car Group and there are branches in Denia and Moraira. They are British owned and seem to have an extensive stock of cars. I have no idea whether or not they are reputable but they have been in business here for many years so that must give some comfort.


----------

